# Case 1737 mystery wire on carb



## cowboycraig (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a Case 1737 Uniloader Skid Steer (gas 4 cyl). on the carb there is a wire going to a solenoid type deal. when I removed the unit, it has a long needle on it. seems like electricity should open or unseat the needle. Anyone know what this is and how to test it?

My skid steer died recently, and this is the only thing I can trace it to... has spark, fuel pump is pushing fuel and will fire on starting fluid, but not run. almost seems like some type of fuel shut off.


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

It is a fuel shut off solenoid, when certain conditions, operator leaves seat without setting park brake for instance, are met it shuts off the fuel supply, most small engines today have them, check for 12 volts in that wire or try a hot jumper wire directly to it to see if it will run.


----------



## cowboycraig (Jul 16, 2013)

I found some information on testing the solenoid with a 9 volt battery by touching the wire to positive and body of solenoid to negative. It should retract the needle, although some need to be preloaded to work, so pushing lightly on the needle should cause it to retract. My solenoid tested bad, so I choose to cut the needle off with a side cutter and reinstall. Runs prefect once again  

I believe my fuel shutoff solenoid was to prevent run on after ignition turned off, as it was wired to go on with the ignition, but so far I have not had an issue with run on.


----------

